# Lilo ate chewed gum :(



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

While on our morning walk today, Lilo ate 2 pieces of chewed gum from the pavement... that we didn't spot in time. We weren't able to take them away from her or make her drop them.  I've read all about Xylitol poisoning so we're really worried! They were already chewed so hopefully all or most of the xylitol was gone. Do you guys think there's a risk that enough was left in them to cause problems or are we overreacting?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

My girl Raisin experienced xylitol poisoning. Less than one unchewed piece..(she got it in my purse), put her in the ER at over $1,400. 
The vomiting started within 1/2 hr. And was continuous and violent. She was close to a coma when I got her to the vet. 
I'm thinking you would see symptoms very soon, but the problem is that liver failure happens much later up to 36-72 hrs. 
If in any doubt call your vet! Xylitol can be lethal 
I had vaguely heard about xylitol but had NO idea the effects were so violent, severe and often lead to liver failure or death, with tiny amounts ingested.
Xylitol is no longer allowed in our house!
Hoping LILO is ok!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Raisin, I read your story before and other similar ones online so I'm aware of how dangerous it is so this is why we got worried. I never have chewing gum in the house either! She seems ok and her normal self so far, but I will keep a close eye on her just in case. I can't believe she managed to get 2 in one go.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so glad you were aware, that's the main way to get the message out. That's what is so awful about xylitol....it's easily attainable for dogs.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

How is Lilo doing now I know u must me a wreck. Hope everything turned out ok


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

How is she doing now?

I remember my little boy ate some chewed gum from the pavement also when he was very little, he tried to eat everything when he was a puppy hehe.. He luckily survived, I think it was because the gum was very old and chewed...


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope Lilo is ok. Accidents happen sometimes no matter how careful we try to be! A while ago while I was on the school run one morning Charlie got into my hang bag and helped himself to a snickers bar. He ate all of it, luckily he was ok as there isn't that much chocolate on snickers but I took him to the vets straight away just to be on the safe side. 
Let us know how Lilo is xxx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> How is Lilo doing now I know u must me a wreck. Hope everything turned out ok


She's ok thank god. These little dogs get us so worried sometimes!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> How is she doing now?
> 
> I remember my little boy ate some chewed gum from the pavement also when he was very little, he tried to eat everything when he was a puppy hehe.. He luckily survived, I think it was because the gum was very old and chewed...


Yeah that's my Lilo, always trying to eat everything. lol That's what reassured me a bit, the fact that it was already chewed so probably very little to no xylitol left in them.



I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Hope Lilo is ok. Accidents happen sometimes no matter how careful we try to be! A while ago while I was on the school run one morning Charlie got into my hang bag and helped himself to a snickers bar. He ate all of it, luckily he was ok as there isn't that much chocolate on snickers but I took him to the vets straight away just to be on the safe side.
> Let us know how Lilo is xxx


Omg you must have been really scared, a snickers bar is huge for a such a little dog!! Glad to hear he was ok afterwards!


----------



## mitty25 (Jan 5, 2014)

Do M and M candies have this in them? My mom gives her male chi them all the time, and he gets spells where he pukes white foam...Just wondering if this could be an issue with those or not.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

mitty25 said:


> Do M and M candies have this in them? My mom gives her male chi them all the time, and he gets spells where he pukes white foam...Just wondering if this could be an issue with those or not.


M&Ms don't contain xylitol, but chocolate is toxic for dogs and none of the other ingredients are good either! It definitely isn't good for him. :/


----------

